# LvB v.c.cadenzas.



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I just listen to 14 cadenzas by different composers for LvB violin concerto. A magnificent recording by Ricci (at 74 but plenty of stamina and a still formidable technique). A fascinanting thing. Included one by Ludwig himself (rather weak). My favorites are Kreisler (not for nothing almost all plays it), Joachim (he wrote 2, second one is wonderful. I think Szeryng played this one), Auer, Ysaye and Busoni. All are traditional and on the concerto thems, but for something different, crazy Schnittke, who on a certain moment put seconds of Shostakovich first and other strange things.
Rarities unknown are Saint-Saëns, Wieniawsky, Vieuxtemps and Milstein.
Ricci recorded also 16 cadenzas for Brahms. Only him could have think of something as original


----------

